# Submitting pics of my aquariums on this site never works....



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Save them to a photohosharing site like photobucket or flickr. Then you will be given an







code for each picture. Copy that code and past it directly into your thread. The picture should pop up after that.


----------

